# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  Malas practicas de perforación

## Victor martinez

En el año  2010 se concluyo la construcción de un pozo tubular en la ciudad de Huancayo de 15 de diámetro  por 100 metros de profundidad  a cargo de una compañía de perforaciones cuyo nombre no  mencionaremos por obvias razones,  el pozo se entrego con la bomba instalada,  trabajo durante  dos años  hasta que al dueño del pozo  tomo la decisión de sacar la bomba de agua para ver por que salía tanta arena con el agua al sacar la bomba se dio con la sorpresa que la bomba estaba prácticamente destruida  y le sugirieron  un video sondaje  para ver la posibilidad de solucionar el problema  y esto fue lo que encontró  (ver el video hasta el final en youtube  https://youtu.be/MexH3N5uqN8   )   
La moraleja de esta historia es:     * Antes de pagar hay que ver  o ver para pagar "*Temas similares: Artículo: Expresidente de Agrobanco niega malas prácticas en su gestión Artículo: Minagri anuncia que denunciará malas prácticas en Agrobanco PERFORACIÓN DE POZOS Artículo: Quinua peruana baja de precio por malas prácticas de agricultores de la costa Malas Prácticas Laborales perjudicarían TLC Perú  EE.UU.

----------

